

Why It Is a Difficult Decision for Me to Attend a Business Conference? - amarjeet
https://medium.com/eventzio-blog/why-it-is-a-difficult-decision-for-me-to-attend-a-business-conference-3be751b5eef4

======
amarjeet
I think this kind of dilemma is with everyone who is attending professional
events. I am wondering what are the parameters you all think about when you
make decision about attending an event. Would love to see some pointers here.

